# Should I sell my crate?



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I have a large folding cage crate, a large folding canvas one for the car, and a smaller folding canvas one for transporting cats. Note the fact that they are all folding, which is why I still have them - they pack away into a small space when not needed, but are easily put up when necessary. I have used the large one when visiting dogs needed confining overnight, and the canvas ones when Sophy was prescribed crate rest. I would sell the big crates you are not using and invest in a folding one!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

One reason for keeping a crate would be if either dog got put on extended crate rest, such as after orthopedic surgery. With our Rottweiler, the veterinary orthopod was very strict about a schedule that started out with two weeks of crate rest (not exercise pen, we asked) with supported hand walking only for pottying. I think it was six times per day. I remember it took two of us to do it; one for the hind end and one for the front. Of course, the crate would come in handy if your dog had any type of anesthesia and needed to be in a secure spot.


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

I had two, side by side in my office/dog room...and I know just how you feel. When we sadly lost our two elderly spoos this past winter and decided to remain pet-less, the one thing I did start doing was mentally redecorating my office. No crates, maybe a good carpet cleaning, a corner cabinet for a larger tv....LOL So now we have Rio, and I did give one crate to a friend who needed it, the one in the garage for travel I donated to the animal shelter. And I am keeping the remaining one for just those rare times when a crate might be needed (where I live there are a couple times of year where I want feet to dry off before having free range of the house) I also needed to get Rio used to and comfortable with crating before going to a professional groomer. And I do have toddlers who visit. A dog at eye level is just too much for them sometimes, and I don't hesitate to crate him. 

But a folding crate! That sounds like the answer.


----------



## rj16 (Jan 30, 2017)

I would keep at least one folded up in case of an unforeseen need. But you can probably safely get rid of the second one. 

Here they don't go for much second hand. It was great when we needed one but probably not worth the effort of selling one.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Keep one for a what if in terms of enforced rest if someone is ill or injured. Fold it up and put it in the garage.


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

I live in an urban area, and there is a pretty brisk market for used crates. I have both bought and sold crates as my needs have changed. If you're in an area where you could both sell the crates you have and pick up a used one should a need arise, that's one way to do it.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I have a hoarding problem. My mom used to tell me that my grandma had issues growing during WWII but I have the same issues. I have hobbies that lead to hoarding ie sporting gear (two kayaks, two bikes, giant bike tow, paddle board, long surfboard), antiquing (cool things that I don't use), art supplies (a ton of unused canvas, easels paints, etc), and believe it or not I have more dog supplies than some boutique pet store. I've been meaning to sell all my old electronics like my phones, macs, and tivo but haven't gotten around to listing everything on craigslist. I do have a list of things I am going to either sell or donate to the Salvation Amry. All the donation stuff is gone but I have yet to sell anything. The donation guy at SA now knows me on a first-name basis. LOL. 

Should I get rid of the 48" or 42"? The dogs prefer the 48" but the 42" is a lot more versatile. Right now the 42" one is folded and hidden under my sofa and console table. I do believe the 42" one is shorter and more likely to fit into an SUV should there ever be a need.


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

Rummage Sale


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Ok I'm the opposite of a hoarder, but I would still keep both crates folded in the garage. In fact, after reading this thread, that's what I'm going to do with both of mine. The dogs only use them occasionally, and I could really use the space in my bedroom!


----------



## rj16 (Jan 30, 2017)

Snow, just recently I sold something through Kijiji (much like CL) and it was sooooooo satisfying to both free up some space and get some cash. I bet that once you start, you'll catch the bug.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Be very careful about selling on ebay. People claim defects that really aren't there. I sold my bernina sewing machine and they asked for 30% back after selling at an extreme discount because I was trying to unload it. Next time, I am going to make a recording so I don't get scammed again.


----------



## rj16 (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm not sure I could be bothered to go the eBay route, way too much trouble. CL, Facebook groups, etc that do local sales are more my speed. I guess if you have very specialized equipment that could be trickier though...


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I've never used facebook before. Is that better than Craigslist? I'm not sure how FB classified works.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

If they're the kind you can fold flat and you have room, I'd keep them for the reasons mentioned. You just might need them one day...or at least one of them. 

I had two crates I no longer needed. One was large, one very large. They're the molded plastic Vari Kennel type. I thought about it, made reasonably certain I was not going to have a big dog again and made the decision to get rid of them because they were taking up space in my garage, plus I'm trying to down-size the amount of stuff I have. I decided it wasn't worth the hassle of trying to sell them and the amount of money wouldn't be significant to me so I donated them, along with a big bag of dog food to the local animal shelter. Donations are potentially tax deductible, depending on how you do your taxes... and the shelters really, really need them. So, that's the advice I'd give you...to keep at least one and donate the other one to a shelter.


----------



## rj16 (Jan 30, 2017)

snow0160 said:


> I've never used facebook before. Is that better than Craigslist? I'm not sure how FB classified works.


 Around there are local buy/sell/swap groups. It works the same way as any FB posting, commenting, etc. 

I don't think it's necessarily better than CL, just depends on what is active in your area.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

If you want to sell or give them away find out if your neighborhood has an 'Nextdoor.com' site...it is a national website for neighborhoods that will allow you to buy and sell and generally acquaint you with your neighbors...it's free! And they do have Florida as a location! 
I personally have kept Molly's crate even though she hasn't used it in 4 years cuz "You never know" hahaha!!!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

MollyMuiMa said:


> If you want to sell or give them away find out if your neighborhood has an 'Nextdoor.com' site...it is a national website for neighborhoods that will allow you to buy and sell and generally acquaint you with your neighbors...it's free! And they do have Florida as a location!
> I personally have kept Molly's crate even though she hasn't used it in 4 years cuz "You never know" hahaha!!!




I just signed up for this. This is a cool site and I've never heard of it before! Thank you. Now I can creep on my neighbors and sell them stuff. Horray!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

I had a 42" standard folding metal crate when Rory was a pup. After he was about 6 months he started sleeping on the bed. He didn't ever really choose to go in there and it took up heaps of room in my not very big house so I got rid of it. Haven't regretted at all, though I have recently bought a fabric one we can use at agility etc if necessary. Much easier to store and cart around because it isn't so heavy!


----------

